# The "What PSI do you ride at" Thread



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I figured I'd start this because I haven't seen a thread for this yet, but always see questions about it. I know I've wondered myself what PSI others run with a similar setup. I'll lay down the ground rules, but if anyone has anything to add feel free and I will add it as needed.

I'll start with my setup:

Fully manual (paddle valves)
2-way (F/R)
1/4" lines
UV Aero Sport BOC (Racelands) up front, UV Air House II's in the rear (OEM dampers)

Normal ride = 70psi fronts, 50psi rears
Cruisin' = 50-60psi fronts, 30-50psi rears
Sporty drivin' = 80-100psi fronts, 60-70psi rears


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

mk4 17x9.5/10.5 wheels

masontech fronts: 40
aac firestone rears: 60


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm wondering if BOC in the fronts are the reasons I'm having to run higher pressure in the front then the rear. With the Air House II's in the back I have plenty of range of travel. The BOC in the fronts though, have very limited travel. Maybe I should find that "sweet" spot where they both have the same pressure, and ride height is relatively the same.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

BOC will almost always have a higher pressure ride height than a bag/strut assembly, if you raised the bags on the struts you could drive at a lower pressure


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Most often under vacuum :thumbup:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

^ I see what you did there. Quite funny actually. Bravo!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

4-way Mannies
1/4" lines
XLs and RE-5s(Fk sport edition+ shocks)
17x8 et20 front / et15 rear

daily(80 miles a day mostly highway)= 35 fronts, 30 rears
parking garage/speedbump mode = 60 fronts, 40 rears


and yeah ^ what blue bags said about BOCs
i ran about 50 psi front (~22.5" ftg) on BOCs with 30 in the rear but was shooting for the lowest possible air out height. if you run the bag up a tad you can get a pretty comfy sweet spot out of em.


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

mk4 jetta, 1.8t
airlift xl's(front): 30psi
airlift performance rears: 35psi


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

What about Accuair e-level users.
I have no idea what PSI I am riding at


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Airlift XL front - 32-35 PSI
Airlift Rear - 37-40 PSI


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

mk4 1.8t
17x8.5 front 18x9.5 rear
bagyard bomber front 34 psi
bagyard rears 39 psi


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

mk4 r32
bagyard airride
18x8.5 and 18x10
37psi all around


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

mkv gti

airlift xl fronts- 75psi
re-5's rears- 40psi

this is with stock wheels/tires....


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

MK4 Jetta
Airlift Lifestyles up front
Airlift tapered sleeve rear

Front ~75 psi. 18x8
Rear ~40 psi. 18x9


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

^ That's a lot of pressure for a dedicated air strut is it not? Unless the lifestyles are a BOC setup and I'm unaware? :what:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

darcness said:


> ^ That's a lot of pressure for a dedicated air strut is it not? Unless the lifestyles are a BOC setup and I'm unaware? :what:


The lifestyles are a skinny and long sleeve style bag that require much more pressure than other VW specific air struts on the market.

My setup:
Car: 337 gti
Management: 4 paddle valves with 1/4 line
Fronts: Air Lift Xl's, 35 psi
Rears: D-cups with Ah2's, ~20psi
Wheels: 18x7.5 et 42 (I know, spacers are on their way) with 225-40's
I also used to have Uvairs with Racelands and ran them around 50psi :thumbup:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

^ Thanks for the info! 

Glad to hear you've ran my setup as well. I ended up replacing my solid top hats with the OEM ones last night and the ride is MUCH improved. Now I can run pretty much equal PSI in my front and rears. I like it so much more like this. Doesn't go as low, but quality ride is paramount as this is my DD.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^No problem :wave: I found the same with my setup. I chose to run my Uvairs a bit lower down on the struts, but they rode like poo poo. You either get comfy or low with Aerosports, not both :banghead:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

17x8 19psi on xls (just under 22 ftg)
17x9 30psi on life styles (just under 23ftg)
mkiv 20th


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Airlift front and rear. (non XL)

F: 100psi :what: can ride as low as 80.
R: 65psi ish

The front is really scaring me.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

air lift xl's front n rear on stock porto's 
front: 42psi
rear: 48psi


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Easystreet auto pilot
Front XLs - 30psi
Rear firestone double bellow - 21psi

18x8.5 all around


----------

